# Potatoes and Their Health Benefits



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2016)

Our favorite potatoes are Yukon Gold.  We sometimes slice and season them and saute them in a large black skillet in olive oil until they are browned on the outside and tender on the inside.  Other times we just boil them, season them, sprinkle with parsley and add light olive oil/Smart Balance spread.

*

*Find Out How Potatoes Could Save Your Life

by Paul Fassa, citizen journalist


(NaturalNews) The commonly held conceptions regarding potatoes as unhealthy are basically false. Their health promoting properties are mostly unknown or ignored. Excluding French fries and potato chips, potatoes are considered super foods by some.

There are rising concerns about potential food shortages within this free fall economy. The fact that nutritionally dense potatoes are easy to grow year around in small lots, even flower boxes, offers another solution to this dilemma.

*Lots of Nutrition, Even Protein!*

Too much attention is paid to the starch content and somewhat high glycemic index of potatoes, which is manageable unless you`re a sugar freak or diabetic.

What's ignored is the fact that potatoes contain all 22 amino acids to form complete proteins after easy digesting. It makes for easier protein absorption than the digestive effort of breaking down the complete proteins in meat and dairy.

Potatoes are a high source of potassium, even more than bananas, and are rich in other minerals. They are also rich in Vitamin C and B6. More importantly, Agricultural Research Service plant geneticist Roy Navarre has identified 60 different kinds of _phytochemicals_ in the skins and flesh of a wide variety of potatoes.

Some potatoes` _phenolic_ levels rival those of broccoli and spinach. Others contain high amounts of folic acid, _quercetin_ and _kukoamines_. Only one other food contains all three of those compounds, gogi berries. Potatoes are antioxidant dense as well.

*What About the Skins?*

Some say the skins are poisonous, even though they contain a high concentration of potatoes` nutrients. They are alluding to a poison inherent in the potato`s leaves and stems to ward off foraging animals and insects, the alkaloid _solanine_.

This skin hazard is applicable to wild potatoes, but cultivated potatoes don`t have that risk unless part of the skin is green or sprouts have begun to form. _When you see either, it`s wise to avoid that whole potato,_ even though it takes a hefty amount of solanine to experience an immediate toxic reaction. Otherwise, eating skins is recommended.

Keeping organically cultivated potatoes in a cool, dark dry place is important to prevent green skin or sprouts from forming. *Stored this way, their shelf life is long.* But it`s not a good idea to store potatoes in the refrigerator. That can cause the potato starch to become sugar.

A few health writers have mentioned that if they had to choose only one food for survival[/quote]


> , it would be potatoes, baked, boiled, or sauteed but not fried. Combining potatoes` comfort food satisfaction with their high nutritional value of protein forming amino acids, vitamins, minerals, and especially disease preventing phytonutrients and antioxidants makes this an easy choice as a survival food.
> 
> *Surviving on Spuds*
> 
> ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 26, 2016)

Thank you for that potato information Seabreeze!  I had a medium potato and a small potato and kale greens as part of my dinner tonight.  I didn't know all the benefits of potatoes.  I like them because I feel full after eating them and that is one of the foods that I eat that does that.  I usually boil mine and put a little butter and salt on them but not a lot.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 26, 2016)

You're welcome Ruthanne.   When I was younger I used to make mashed potatoes a lot with salt and lots of butter.  On holidays I made them with heavy cream.  Now that I'm older and want to keep my weight down to avoid diabetes, I make them in a healthier way.


----------



## chic (Mar 27, 2016)

I used to love potato skins stuffed with broccoli, topped with cheese and popped under the broiler. Remember those??


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 27, 2016)

Once upon a time, potatoes were the 'bad guy' when it came to dieting - now they're a 'super food'  (until the next one comes along).   Potato varieties are fairly regional and we don't have ones like Yukon Gold here.  In the UK, some  are available through the whole country while some are more localised.  In this area, we buy ones like "Kerr's Pink" or "Premier".  I buy them in 25kg. sacks and store them in a dark corner of the outbuilding.  They keep pretty well that way.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 27, 2016)

chic said:


> I used to love potato skins stuffed with broccoli, topped with cheese and popped under the broiler. Remember those??


Yes, I remember them, yummy!


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks SB, I love potatoes and so am glad to hear that they are back on the "good guy" list!


----------



## Manatee (Mar 29, 2016)

In Costa Rica we had potatoes that were red all the way through.  They didn't taste any different.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 29, 2016)

I love stuffed potatoes fully loaded. sour cream,chives,bacon, and cheese on top. I just turned the good guy into a bad guy. Add some broccoli for color and so you don't feel like such a sinner.


----------

